# Spokane Valley and Northern



## jfriedrich (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi All,

I've settled on the Spokane Valley and Northern Track Plan featured in Starter Track Plans for Model Railroaders printed by Kalmbach Publishing. I drew it up in XtrackCad and have a question.










The layout as printed uses Atlas Snap Track and switches but from my reading i've determined peco switches are the way to go, and I would like to use them. One issue though is that the peco's don't seem to line up. The layout predominately is 18" radius and according to the sheet that comes with the SL-95/96 peco's that 18" is the minimum radius for the them. Is there known compatibility issues between the altas snap track and the peco switches? 

Thanks for any help and suggestions,
Regards,
Jordan


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Still here? 

I, too, am interested in this plan, but probably going to mod it some. How did it go for you? Thanks!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Member was last seen here on May 7, 2014......so I’d guess no, he’s not still here......


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

ah. One click away from that info. Sorry


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Man, I wish they'd dispense with the *"Recommended Reading"* baloney.
Fossilized posts are becoming walking dead.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I haven’t gotten the Recommended Reading notice since I became a Premium member....


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Actually, my OP was the result of a Google search for the subject layout name. "Starter Track Plans" lists the original publishing date as May 2003, but I, of course, purchased an old copy of that edition, and it ain't in there. Google search revealed actual publish edition was May 2002. Argh. But Google also revealed this thread, so that's how I got there. 

But your point is well taken.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> I haven’t gotten the Recommended Reading notice since I became a Premium member....


Okay, I guess I'll just have to become a Premium Member... *Again!*


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

On the glass half full side, it is an interesting track plan for a 4x8 layout.


----------

